# Good easy to find gear from 1998?



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to do a period correct budget build in my brother's 1998 Tacoma and I'm trying to source some good stuff that would be fairly easy to find from around 1998. Meaning lateish 90's. So far I have a Kicker IX405d that will do 150 on the fronts and [email protected] ohms for the sub(s).

I'm looking for something to throw in the doors and probably a pair of 4 ohm 10's.
I was thinking maybe some Boston Rally coaxials and I have no idea for the subs.

So if it were your build, what would you pick up from the late 90's? I'd like to stay under $300 for the sub(s) and front stage.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

This is all MY PERSONAL PREFERENCE, but for subs, LANZAR LP/DC series and as much as I dislike JL, their 10w6's. 


Coax's, maybe some Infinity Kappa's.


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Mtx thunder series amps from this era are easy to find and affordable. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

So are the RF amps from the same time...very good amps.

Image Dynamic subs.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

beef316 said:


> Mtx thunder series amps from this era are easy to find and affordable.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I will second this. I didn't mention it as you states you had a kicker impulse 405.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

97, 98, 99 RF punch amps are easy to find, powerful and relatively inexpensive. I owned a 97 model 60.2 (grey painted/gold caps) and a 98 model (machined metal/black caps) 400.4 and they worked flawlessly.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

beef316 said:


> Mtx thunder series amps from this era are easy to find and affordable.


They are great amps but I have the amplification handled. I found a pair of NIB MTX 7000 10's I'm thinking about picking up though. Anybody know much about them? I mean, I have the technical specs for them, but do any of you have any experience with them?


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

mires said:


> They are great amps but I have the amplification handled. I found a pair of NIB MTX 7000 10's I'm thinking about picking up though. Anybody know much about them? I mean, I have the technical specs for them, but do any of you have any experience with them?


I don't have specs but you can get them from the mtx website. They were excellent subs back in the day. Lmk if you run accross a 7000 12.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Were IDQs out around then? It wasn't until later that I picked one up.

Kicker round solos would definitely be involved in an old school build if I were doing one. Then again, they don't match your 'easily found' criteria...

Cool idea on this build.. Good luck!


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Kicker round solos would definitely be involved in an old school build if I were doing one. Then again, they don't match your 'easily found' criteria...


There's a round solo 12'' on Ebay that I'm keeping my eye on. I'm not sure what I could pick it up for, but I've alway wanted to try one.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I passed on a pair of 25th anniversary round solos several years back. Wish I hadn't. They were so beautiful.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

A/D/S made some amazing stuff around 1998. Ask me how I know


----------

